# Does or did anyone have to volunteer to pass high school?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I do. In order to pass high school, I have to do 40 hours of community service. Also, I signed up for hip hop class to get my hours but I'm unsure on when it will start. It's suppose to be somewhere this Febuary but I don't know on what day hip hop classes will start.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, fellow Torontonian right here. Hip hop class? My school wouldn't let me count volunteering at a vet clinic (did it anyway).


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

I had to do 40 hours, but I had a family friend, who worked in a retirement home, just sign the papers for me and say I worked there. I kind of regret not actually doing it, but oh well.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have to also do 40 hours. I have no idea how I'm going to do that.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The school district may have added a community service requirement, and I know the IB program required it, but I didn't graduate from high school. I did have to do some community service for my ninth grade social science class. I think I volunteered in my former student teacher's elementary school classroom for it (I often helped in old teachers' classrooms on days off anyway).


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya I had to do 8 hours, plus a job shadow and a pointless culimanating project. And then present all of it to a group a teachers.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

I had to do 10 hours but just volunteered at the school my mom teaches at so it wasn't bad.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Fellow Ontarian here. I had to do the 40 hours as well. I did them at a library.


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I had to do 20 hours freshman year. After that we can do as many as we want because it looks good for colleges and there's a scholarship you can get if you do 100 hours.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My school requires *135 *hours of community service in order to graduate. I got a few hours done by volunteering at an anime convention once, and helping out at a few school events. I got the majority of hours done just from being in band though. Everytime we do a concert or play at football games, we're given community service hours.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Dec 16, 2011)

No, students at my high school didn't have to, unless they were in National Honor Society. I was, but I would have volunteered anyways because it was fun and it looks good on college transcripts.
I spent a summer volunteering at the VT Wildlife Rescue Association, and helped coach middle school track. I also put on benefit concerts. 
I'm out of college now, but this summer, I actually want to volunteer with a local shelter and a local dog rescue. It's just something fun to do for me, and it makes me feel good.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Everyone has to do this, it's called a "culminating project". They have to do some kind of project (community service, charity work, job shadowing, etc.), and then do a presentation in front of a group of people, who then decide on whether or not the student passes or fails. If they pass, then they pass and graduate. But if they fail, they can't graduate. Rather pointless and stressful, if you ask me.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn, didn't have to do no community service to graduate. The benefits of attending a ghetto-*** school. ^_^


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

revolutionrocknroll said:


> I spent a summer volunteering at the VT Wildlife Rescue Association, and helped coach middle school track.


Neither of those things counted for my hours! I spent the senior year coaching the grade 7 and 8 badminton team and volunteering at a vet clinic but it didn't count. We had very strict guidelines (like soup kitchens and charities related to helping people, not animals). So odd.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

Same thing for me, 40 hours. I've yet to begin.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes at high school, I had to do 20 hours of community service, write a paper on it, and present it to a panel of teachers. I enjoyed doing the service part and went to different places.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

my high school originally made you do 4 hours but this year they cancelled it so you don't have to do any community service . lucky me


----------



## spottedcat (Oct 27, 2009)

I was assigned 20 hours of community service. It counted a test grade in one of my senior year classes.

I didn't do it, and took the zero. Why? They only gave me specific choices, and refused to let count volunteer work with animals at a sanctuary which I was ALREADY DOING. Basically, I took the zero on principle; I didn't feel like being forced to do something when I was already doing something valuable that I really believed in.

Thankfully my grades elsewhere in the class were good so I ended up with a B-.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I had to do a bunch of hours, not for school but for this church thing my parents insisted I do. I hated it. It was hard to find, you never felt good because it always felt like they were doing you the favor by giving you the hours, and I was horrible at interacting with people to begin with.

I put it off every year until there was a week left, then had to try and find 15 hours or whatever in one week and it was terrifying. All I can say is get it done quickly so there's still time to pick something you might not hate.

Good luck.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I had to do that. I did some of it for my Dad's work and also volunteered at little kids' swim meets since I was also on a swim team at the time.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I didn't do none and still graduate...


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

My high school required 100 hours of community service. I'm totally glad they had such a requirement. I did my 100 hours at a public TV studio which happened to be big portion of my social interaction during my anxiety-ridden high school years. Overall, I'd say community service is something to be happy about rather than dread.


----------

